# BREAKING: Obama Enemies List Candidates Dying Off One at a Time



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This piece just came across the transom. Christopher L. Clark reports, "Lt. Quarles Harris Jr., 24, who had been cooperating with a federal investigators, was found late Thursday night slumped dead inside a car, in front of the Judah House Praise Baptist Church in Northeast, said Cmdr. Michael Anzallo, head of the department's Criminal Investigations Division. Cmdr. Anzallo said a police officer was patrolling the neighborhood when gunshots were heard, then Lt. Harris was found dead inside the vehicle, which investigators would describe only as a blue car."

Read all about it at the following hyperlink:
members.beforeitsnews.com/story/1886/777/Passport_Witness_To_Testify_Against_Obama_Fatally_Shot_Outside_Church.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Taking a page out of Clintons book.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Scary thought if the death truly is related to the investigation.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't think that there is any question on it being related.


----------

